# New Bright Error free LED Headlight Conversion Kit - Won't damage your wiper motor! Must see and have for any Audi A3



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-h11-low-beam-led-headlights

You must have h11 bulbs installed in your headlights!

These include all wiring to make this kit 100% error free plug & play - install is simply and straight forward.

Comes with our lifetime warranty and free shipping!!

-High power LEDs
-Bright
-Won't cause damage to the wiper motor like HID kits

Check out beam angle:

















A lot of customer testing and design went into creating this kit - check out some feedback here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7058978-LED-headlights-installed/page8


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

looks nice!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Did you guys ever get the H7s figured out?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I've been using mine for months now, no issues. Still bright and crisp. :thumbup:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I've been using mine for months now, no issues. Still bright and crisp. :thumbup:


You have the H11s, right?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

aznsap said:


> looks nice!





BeeAlk said:


> I've been using mine for months now, no issues. Still bright and crisp. :thumbup:


Thanks, we appreciate the feedback, these have been a popular seller, we thought we'd spread the word a bit more with a forum post, everyone should enjoy these with no stress or worries.



npace said:


> Did you guys ever get the H7s figured out?


Can you refresh our memory, what was the issue with the H7 as we only recall testing the h11 which is what this listing is for.

If you let us know more info we can see what we can come up with.

Thank you


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Can you refresh our memory, what was the issue with the H7 as we only recall testing the h11 which is what this listing is for.
> 
> If you let us know more info we can see what we can come up with.
> 
> Thank you


It's all in the thread you quoted in the OP above. Basically, the H7s were too long for the headlight assembly and wouldn't seat right in the housing.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Thanks, we appreciate the feedback, these have been a popular seller, we thought we'd spread the word a bit more with a forum post, everyone should enjoy these with no stress or worries.
> 
> 
> Thank you


It would be nice if there was bracket hardware for the resistor that came with the kit instead of leaving it up to the buyer to decide how to mount it. I've yet to legitimately install my resistors. Otherwise I love the things.



npace said:


> You have the H11s, right?


yep.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> It would be nice if there was bracket hardware for the resistor that came with the kit instead of leaving it up to the buyer to decide how to mount it. I've yet to legitimately install my resistors. Otherwise I love the things.
> 
> 
> 
> yep.



You have to mount the resistors to metal - this DIY shows you a nice way to do this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...lation-of-DeAutoKey-3600-Lumen-LED-Fog-Lights

The bracket could be purchased at a hardware store - we don't include it as everyone has a different method of installing them.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> You have to mount the resistors to metal - this DIY shows you a nice way to do this:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...lation-of-DeAutoKey-3600-Lumen-LED-Fog-Lights
> 
> The bracket could be purchased at a hardware store - we don't include it as everyone has a different method of installing them.


I am familiar with that thread. All I'm saying is that offering a mounting kit for an A3 (it is being marketed for the A3) in a decent location would be a nice added feature. I installed my lights about 7 months ago and have yet to legitimately install the resistors, mostly because I don't want to take the time to go find some brackets and dick around trying to find a good location.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I am familiar with that thread. All I'm saying is that offering a mounting kit for an A3 (it is being marketed for the A3) in a decent location would be a nice added feature. I installed my lights about 7 months ago and have yet to legitimately install the resistors, mostly because I don't want to take the time to go find some brackets and dick around trying to find a good location.


We understand, we think.. Do you mean offer the brackets at an additional cost if someone wants to purchase them with the kit? 

There should be a lot of metal in the engine bay too, and you can simply screw them in somewhere, people won't mind as there is so much going on you can easily hide them out of the way and if you ever have to uninstall them no one will notice the holes or you can fill them in with screws.

But let us know what you find and where you installed them, if you can help us design something we can offer it.

Thank you


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, I would think a cheap mounting solution as an option for a few bucks extra would sell with the lights. I'd buy them, at least.

Whenever I get around to mounting them up properly I will update the thread.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Yeah, I would think a cheap mounting solution as an option for a few bucks extra would sell with the lights. I'd buy them, at least.
> 
> Whenever I get around to mounting them up properly I will update the thread.


We really cannot imagine having a brighter light output, free shipping, lifetime warranty, without the worries of blowing out a wiper motor is overshadowed by a 3" gold resistor you have to simply mount to metal, and you can imagine is not something we want to hear 

Yes, please if you have any photos or ideas we can look into it, we can stock a few bracket sizes from a hardware store but we feel like purchasing it for your needs at a store is easier than purchasing it from us - there is a better selection that way.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I looked on your site and they're not listed will these work on a b5.5 passat?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ceese said:


> I looked on your site and they're not listed will these work on a b5.5 passat?


They were never tested in that model, what type of headlight bulb do you need for the Passat B5.5 - and is it a halogen? If it is an H7, we'd suggest the H7RC HID kit instead, it would be a better beam angle and brighter vs our H7 LEDs because of the design of the housing and adapters on the vw H7 model.

Once we get more info we can see what we might have for you.

Thank you


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Can this kit be installed in our reflector style fog lights, assuming they are the H11 version?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Can this kit be installed in our reflector style fog lights, assuming they are the H11 version?


Only tested to work and look good in the Audi A3 model tested.

What car model are you trying to install these in? If you have an Audi with h11 bulbs, we are going to assume that you have the same reflector set up and these will work for you.

Our main goal is to sell something that looks good and works without causing issues with your electronics.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Only tested to work and look good in the Audi A3 model tested.
> 
> What car model are you trying to install these in? If you have an Audi with h11 bulbs, we are going to assume that you have the same reflector set up and these will work for you.
> 
> Our main goal is to sell something that looks good and works without causing issues with your electronics.



Umm...wat 

This is the 8P A3 forum, so I am considering installing them in an 8P A3 with the S-Line fog lights which use the H11 bulbs. My question was whether or not this kit will work in the fog lights rather than in the headlights (I already have bi-xenon headlights).

Thanks.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Umm...wat
> 
> This is the 8P A3 forum, so I am considering installing them in an 8P A3 with the S-Line fog lights which use the H11 bulbs. My question was whether or not this kit will work in the fog lights rather than in the headlights (I already have bi-xenon headlights).
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry for the confusion, for fogs, then we have the de360 model for $150.00, that will be better as you can adjust beam angle in a reflector and it is 6k color temp.

We sent you a PM so we can avoid any confusion with the product being listed here.

Thank you


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Still no updates on the H7s?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

npace said:


> Still no updates on the H7s?


We are not testing any h7, we have a few H7 LEDs but not sure how it will work or fit in your car as it all varies, it sounds like one person did try them out though and had success:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7058978-LED-headlights-installed/page11

We can send you the same set up if you'd like - just read over that thread and let us know.

Thank you


----------



## yusoslo (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a 2007 A3 with non HID headlights. Per Sylvania website the A3 has a H7 low beam and a H11 high beam bulb.
I want to order these for my fog lights and my Headlights. If i need to pay extra for the adjustable bulb that is fine. i just want an error free bulb and also do you sell LED or stealth front turnsignal 7507 bulbs? I do not want the yolk look in my headlights. Thank you!


----------



## yusoslo (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank you for your reply. I will be ordering shortly. I would like to know is led turn signal visible once installed? I know the headlight housing has a cap around the oem bulb, I just didnt know if you can see the chip/led during the day light? Once again, thanks for the picture and concise reply.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

yusoslo said:


> Thank you for your reply. I will be ordering shortly. I would like to know is led turn signal visible once installed? I know the headlight housing has a cap around the oem bulb, I just didnt know if you can see the chip/led during the day light? Once again, thanks for the picture and concise reply.


Hi, it is visible as you have LED diodes on all sides and in the front.

Thank you


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

what's the lumens rating on your headlight bulbs?

anyone else try these out for an extended period of time yet?


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

how much brighter (if any) they are compared to stock halogen bulbs?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

aznsap said:


> how much brighter (if any) they are compared to stock halogen bulbs?


Yes. they are 2000 more lumens brighter, halogen/stock are at max 1200 lumens and that is if they are maxing out the halogen and those last only 6-12 months on average.

They will be brighter - crisp white - last a lifetime as they do come with a lifetime warranty if you do have any issues.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Just wanted to share that I started getting a bulb-out error for my left bulb. While the light was working perfectly, I was getting weird electrical issues like dimming interior and exterior lights when touching the brake, etc.. Turns out the resistor went bad.. about a year after running the lights. I quickly swapped it out with an extra resistor I had and everything is back to normal. :thumbup:


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> Just wanted to share that I started getting a bulb-out error for my left bulb. While the light was working perfectly, I was getting weird electrical issues like dimming interior and exterior lights when touching the brake, etc.. Turns out the resistor went bad.. about a year after running the lights. I quickly swapped it out with an extra resistor I had and everything is back to normal. :thumbup:


good to know. my brother ordered these lights for me--haven't installed them yet but glad they have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Just wanted to share that I started getting a bulb-out error for my left bulb. While the light was working perfectly, I was getting weird electrical issues like dimming interior and exterior lights when touching the brake, etc.. Turns out the resistor went bad.. about a year after running the lights. I quickly swapped it out with an extra resistor I had and everything is back to normal. :thumbup:


Thanks for the feedback.



aznsap said:


> good to know. my brother ordered these lights for me--haven't installed them yet but glad they have a lifetime warranty.


Rare for a resistor to go out but it can due to the extreme heat but yes our lifetime warranty has you covered, no problems. 

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## GRVR6 (Jan 28, 2002)

aznsap said:


> how much brighter (if any) they are compared to stock halogen bulbs?


How do they compare with the brightness of an HID kit?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

GRVR6 said:


> How do they compare with the brightness of an HID kit?


Lumens are probably less than a HID kit - but let me tell you right now that a HID setup just can't put all those lumens where they need to go. I bought my car with a high-end HID kit installed.. they were brighter than all hell but I felt like I could never see anything.

I was told time after time that the HIDs were glaring to other traffic (which I don't deny, they were glaring plain and simple). I've had to ask other people if they found my LED headlights to be too glaring for them, nobody has yet to say they find them to be bothersome. 

Don't expect crazy gains of usable light with the LEDs over the stock halogens.. I'd say usable light from the two setups are about equal. The LEDs just look _way_ nicer.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

GRVR6 said:


> How do they compare with the brightness of an HID kit?





BeeAlk said:


> Lumens are probably less than a HID kit - but let me tell you right now that a HID setup just can't put all those lumens where they need to go. I bought my car with a high-end HID kit installed.. they were brighter than all hell but I felt like I could never see anything.
> 
> I was told time after time that the HIDs were glaring to other traffic (which I don't deny, they were glaring plain and simple). I've had to ask other people if they found my LED headlights to be too glaring for them, nobody has yet to say they find them to be bothersome.
> 
> Don't expect crazy gains of usable light with the LEDs over the stock halogens.. I'd say usable light from the two setups are about equal. The LEDs just look _way_ nicer.


Thanks for the interest.

The lumen output is double that of halogen, plus a crisp clean white light. And no blinding glare like a regular HID kit. And the biggest benefit these won't pop the fuse/wiper motor like an HID kit and the biggest selling point.

We sold many of these at full price with a lot of great feedback.

We appreciate the interest, would anyone be interested in a price drop group buy? We can set something up.

Currently with resistor these cost:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-h11-low-beam-led-headlights

$109.99

For the holidays and group buy we can do *$84.99 shipped*! That is over 20% off.

Please email [email protected] or PM here if you are interested and they can send an invoice to you, we will run the special pricing until the end of the year.

The price is a steal.

Thank you


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

*LED Kit*

Hi De Auto Keys,

I got the LED low beam kit and there are low beam headlights in the website.

http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-h11-low-beam-led-headlights

Went to install them but they only fit the fog lights in regards to the bulb housing and connectors. Also the review on the product say they are great fog lights. Are these also low beam headlights? Do you have to modify the wiring to get them to work as head lights?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

A3-Owner said:


> Hi De Auto Keys,
> 
> I got the LED low beam kit and there are low beam headlights in the website.
> 
> ...


Hi, those are the h11, what did not fit in the low beam? If you have h7 low beams then the h11 won't work. 

We have other h7 leds but we never tested for a beam angle, only the h11.


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

I will contact you directly for more help. Thanks.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

A3-Owner said:


> I will contact you directly for more help. Thanks.


Thank you, we look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

So. Are these things a worthy replacement to my aftermarket HID (using FK projector headlamps). I am curious as to the brightness and output of these LED headlamps. I've heard mixed reviews on these.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

tiptronic said:


> So. Are these things a worthy replacement to my aftermarket HID (using FK projector headlamps). I am curious as to the brightness and output of these LED headlamps. I've heard mixed reviews on these.


These are for reflector housings, not projectors, for projectors you want our complete HID kit for projectors:
http://deautokey.com/product/35w-slim-digital-ac-canbus-ballast-h7-h8-h11-h15-9006

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*New website opening soon! Keep updated and sign up for our mailing list for deals!*



Click photo to sign up! or follow this link:
http://eepurl.com/pr-z9

:thumbup:


----------



## sethroid (Apr 19, 2012)

deAutoKey, do you have any product photos of the H11 kit?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

sethroid said:


> deAutoKey, do you have any product photos of the H11 kit?


Sorry we do not, a customer diy/review might have it.

The photos in the listing is the product in use, many don't want to see the product if they are set on what they see when the product is being used in their car model, we have found that most want to see a product if they are trying to find a similar "LOOKING" one for less money so we avoid posting our LEDs for this reason, we feel it is easy to get caught up on how the actual LED looks on the outside vs what they look like in use and what actually goes inside them: resistors, pcb board, LED diodes etc. which is what matters more vs how the outside/housing that holds the material looks like.

But if you have any questions about the product or concerns we can help you.

Thank you


----------



## sethroid (Apr 19, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Sorry we do not, a customer diy/review might have it.
> 
> The photos in the listing is the product in use, many don't want to see the product if they are set on what they see when the product is being used in their car model, we have found that most want to see a product if they are trying to find a similar "LOOKING" one for less money so we avoid posting our LEDs for this reason, we feel it is easy to get caught up on how the actual LED looks on the outside vs what they look like in use and what actually goes inside them: resistors, pcb board, LED diodes etc. which is what matters more vs how the outside/housing that holds the material looks like.
> 
> ...


I was interested in seeing what components actually comprise the kit. Considering the nature of the upgrade; i.e. some custom fabrication may be required as well as additional hardware bits such as resistors, etc. I like to know exactly what I'm getting into regarding any hardware installation, and I have neither the time nor the inclination to dig through all the DIY posts, some of which are for different car models than mine. I don't really care how it looks, I'm sure it looks fine. Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

sethroid said:


> I was interested in seeing what components actually comprise the kit. Considering the nature of the upgrade; i.e. some custom fabrication may be required as well as additional hardware bits such as resistors, etc. I like to know exactly what I'm getting into regarding any hardware installation, and I have neither the time nor the inclination to dig through all the DIY posts, some of which are for different car models than mine. I don't really care how it looks, I'm sure it looks fine. Thanks


Thanks for the additional information.

Outside resistors are required, this eliminates any flickering or errors.

The resistors is included in the kit. The gold resistor must be attached to metal. But it is plug and play, the wires plug directly into the LED bulb and your car's adapter.

We have sold many of these kits with only great feedback, to date this has been the best option we ever seen and it doesn't cause any wiper motor issues. As always, we only sell what will work and look good in your car.

We will update and mention these facts in the listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-h11-low-beam-led-headlights


----------



## sethroid (Apr 19, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Thanks for the additional information.
> 
> Outside resistors are required, this eliminates any flickering or errors.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have a NEW line-up of BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT Error Free Front turn Signals! 

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models

*H16/PSY24W*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3

*PH24WY*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models

*bau15s:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-fits-volkswagen-08-touareg


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Check out our NEW Xenon d1s/d2s/d3s - fits all Audi models with this bulb type*.

LISTING: http://deautokey.com/product/new-d1...te-no-errors-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models

Clean more modern look with a clean white color temperature

100% plug and play
Clean white meaning no burn in times, this will be a clean white from the first day you install it
This is a cleaner white color temp than OSRAM models we tested - see reviews within listing linked above for more photos


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Just wanted to drop in and say that one of my LED H11 headlight bulbs has failed. Each bulb has two LEDs, one of them is completely dead, the other is barely putting out any light.

I pulled them out and went back to halogen.


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

That's a shame. Aren't these supposed to have a much longer life span than halogens?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say that one of my LED H11 headlight bulbs has failed. Each bulb has two LEDs, one of them is completely dead, the other is barely putting out any light.
> 
> I pulled them out and went back to halogen.


Sorry to hear that. We have a lifetime warranty - you can email [email protected] with your info and you can get setup with a new set.



vms150 said:


> That's a shame. Aren't these supposed to have a much longer life span than halogens?


They do last a lot longer than halogens, these LEDs lasted 2 years and it was a much brighter alternative than the brightest overclocked halogen which normally will only last 4-6 months on average depending on usage.

These LEDs provided more light, a clean white color temperature and a good beam angle and they are covered under our lifetime warranty so you never have to buy another lighting solution - you have to do the math and what you are getting before you can say it is a "shame". But before we explain this further, we do not blame you for saying or thinking this, it is understandable but we'd like to try to explain this further.

Our LEDs might be double the price of a overclocked halogen at $109.99 but you gain a lot more - free shipping - lifetime warranty (never have to buy another bulb again) - brighter - cleaner white color temperature - longer lifespan: 
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-a3-h11-low-beam-led-headlights

On the other hand, the brightest overclocked halogen which is going to be ~$45-50 have none of these features. And you could easily be spending $250+ in a few years to replace these bulbs.

Thank you


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Sorry to hear that. We have a lifetime warranty - you can email [email protected] with your info and you can get setup with a new set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you. I will email them and see if I can get this squared away.

Question about your lifetime warranty - does it cover just the bulbs? The resistors seem to me to be the parts which would be failing regularly (nothing to do with the quality of the parts, just the nature of the things - they go through extreme heat cycles). I've had two go out so far. I happen to have a bunch of my own and can solder, so it's no big deal for me. It is something for others to consider though. 

Another thing is the fan that cools the bulbs. One of mine was making noise, as if the bearings were starting to fail. This wasn't on the same bulb that stopped working. 

Gotta say light color and output is nice. Customer service is great too :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Awesome, thank you. I will email them and see if I can get this squared away.
> 
> Question about your lifetime warranty - does it cover just the bulbs? The resistors seem to me to be the parts which would be failing regularly (nothing to do with the quality of the parts, just the nature of the things - they go through extreme heat cycles). I've had two go out so far. I happen to have a bunch of my own and can solder, so it's no big deal for me. It is something for others to consider though.
> 
> ...


Yes this is covered, fan can make noise but it is nearly impossible to hear the fan normally due to the engine.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kobaltblauAR said:


> Finally got around to installing my PH24WY bulbs that I purchased around Thanksgiving...
> 
> Thanks for the great product!



Pickup a set of these BRIGHT BRIGHT Front turns for yourself!

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models

*H16/PSY24W*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3

*PH24WY*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models

*bau15s:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-fits-volkswagen-08-touareg


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NEW!!!!
Color changing footwells for your Audi! Choose either 2 or 4 LED footwells!

-easilychoose from over 15 colors with a click of a button
-cool effects like fade/strobe
-all plug and play replacement of your OEM bulbs
-no unsightly wires
-no coding, flickering or wiring required - 100% simply install!

LISTING:
http://deautokey.com/product/remote-control-color-changing-footwell-leds-fits-all-audi-models










Video of these in action!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing customer feedback and photos!

All of our LEDs guaranteed to work in your Audi and look good!
-No errors
-No flickering
-Plug & Play
-Clean white - no yellow or blue tinting
-These shut off completely - no ghosting/dimly on when car is off!
-These Fade IN/OUT Like OEM - no harsh on/off
-These simply work with no problems!

Use the "Shop LEDs/HIDs by car model" on top of our site header to quickly find your car's interior LED kit:
www.deAutoLED.com



oneredgti said:


> GREAT SERVICE,Fast shipping....
> 
> here is some picture of the STOCK VS DeAUTOkey LEDS.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Products ship next day with a tracking # from the US!
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the orders and support everyone - please post your feedback - we care about your experience when you shop with us! 










Check out which LED bulbs you need for your footwells - 2 different models (all of our interior LED kits include footwells):
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Turn Signals:*
We have a NEW line-up of BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT Error Free Front turn Signals! 

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
Bulb/LED Guide & Help | deAutoKey

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
New Amber or White PWY24W Front Turn Siganls Error Free Bright Fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*H16/PSY24W*
Front Turn Signals H16 PSY24W Error Free fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*PH24WY*
New Front Turn Signals PHY24W Error Free fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*bau15s:*
NEW Rear Turn Signal OSRAM 3 Tower LED Bulb Fits: Volkswagen 08 Touareg | deAutoKey


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Insanely bright error free 194/921 Reverse LEDs:
194/921 Error Free Bright Reverse LED Fits:Audi A3/S3/RS3/SQ5/Q5 + Many More | deAutoKey


These work error free in ALL Audi Models EXCEPT the Q7 (we are working on a the Q7 but for now every other Audi Model with a 194/921 Reverse can enjoy this model with a 100% plug and play error free operation) - if you are not sure of your bulb please look up your bulb model here:
Bulb/LED Guide & Help | deAutoKey


*Honest customer review/photos of these in action - they really are this bright in person!!!! *



kgw said:


> New pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kgw said:


>


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright Fogs.


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------

